# My FIRST DSLR Shots(5 Pics)



## TATTRAT (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, after the discussion HERE, I got the camera.

Here are some of my first ever DSLR shots. I LOVE this camera and I am SO glad I made the jump.

SO, lemme know what you think.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

I love the one with the palm trees 

ALSO the one w/ the girl is so sad! yet so beautiful


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 11, 2007)

I call her(well, the shot) always a bridesmaid.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

TATTRAT said:


> I call her(well, the shot) *always a bridesmaid*.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



hhhaaahahahahah ohh ish


----------



## YoungRebel (Nov 11, 2007)

amazing photos! I love them all! good job and congrats to your nice new camera....:thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 11, 2007)

The photo of the palm trees is impressive. I like that one best of all.
Pity about the flowers being cropped in the last, yet so much room above her head. A slight movement of the camera down ... alas! it wasn't done...


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 11, 2007)

the palm tree, i agree, is the best!


----------



## AbelR74 (Nov 15, 2007)

Wonderful shots!   What dslr are you using?


----------



## forceofnature (Nov 15, 2007)

Nicely done


----------



## andrew07 (Nov 15, 2007)

i like #2 the best, great photos, i agree with LaFoto about the flowers being cropped out though.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks all, I really appreciate the comments. 

As for the flowers, the edge of the bench looked like it was covered in bird poo or something, I'll find the original so you can judge for yourselves.

AbleR74, I picked up a Nikon D50, so far, I really, REALLY like it.


----------



## jlbrew3 (Nov 15, 2007)

Isn't moving to a DSLR great? Those are some great shots, heres to hoping to see some more soon.


----------



## rob91 (Nov 15, 2007)

All very good, the 3rd shot is amazing.


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 15, 2007)

The one with the four palm trees looks nice, but maybe when you were messing with the hues it increased the noise?

Good shots.


----------



## ninewee (Nov 15, 2007)

Four palm is the best ^_^


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 16, 2007)

I like the third the best


----------



## anuragbhateja (Nov 17, 2007)

Who is this girl??? Cn I hve her number  cute pic.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice start with your DSLR. As was mentioned, #4 looks a little noisy - a fine line between that one and the last for pick of the bunch.


----------

